# Anyone have biofeedback (or HT) for non-IBS issues?



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I seem to have a propensity only for mild IBS (which can then be slightly aggravated by other factors, such as meds and hormones and previously flora imbalance). I can deal with this, not too, too bothersome.However, I have dysautonomia (of which IBS is only a small part). There are other dysautonomia-related symptoms that bother me more than IBS does, such as heightened, uncontrollable reaction to stressors, causing rapid heartrate, etc. There seem to be other symptoms, too, such as mild anxiousness/panic, sleep difficulty, etc. At some point, I may have to be put on beta blockers (ugh, I don't want to feel like a zombie, which I do sometimes anyway). However, I seem to be a rather borderline case at the moment, so we will probably just continue to "watch me" and try meds later. I asked what other solutions there are for dysautonomia, knowing that biofeedback was probably one. Yup, biofeedback, said the doctor, warning me that I'd have to probably have *months* of it and that it may not be covered by my insurance (I bet he's right).Anyway, has anyone here done biofeedback for problems other than or in addition to IBS? Can you tell me about it? If not, how many of you have had it just for IBS? I know kmottus has. What do you think of it, and how expensive is it?







Thanks!P.S. What about simple at-home tapes for non-IBS issues? (I did the tapes for IBS, and for me, I'd say they worked only kinda sorta, if that. Then again, in retrospect, I found I had various other things in addition to IBS that were probably negatively affecting the bowels.) Update: Sorry, I just noticed some of this was covered in an earlier thread here.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Years ago I had biofeedback training for migraine headaches. It worked like a charm and I still can use the technique with some success. If I remember correctly, it was covered by insurance. I went three or four times a week for several months until I learned the technique. It is very relaxing and also very eye-opening. It is amazing what the mind can control!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hip, botht things can help.You know as a suggestion, you should do the program over again at this time. It will benefit you to try this again I believe. Let me know what you think?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yes, eric, if I can work myself out a schedule again, I was thinking of trying the tapes again. thing is, though, again, IBS is hardly my biggest concern (not a biggie at all for me compared to other head-to-toe issues).







so, I thought it might just be a waste of time?thanks, lauralee, and glad you had such good results! later in the year, I might look into the program - but I'm afraid I might have to empty a savings account to do it.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Have you looked into home biofeedback?I don't know how well it works, but you can buy a home biofeedback machine for under $100 - maybe there are courses available for a reasonable fee?Also you bring up an interesting question - using HT for other issues. I used self hypnosis for a variety of things, e.g. test taking when I was in school, problem solving in my prof. life. After using Mike's tapes, I begin to wonder how to use this more fully, because there probably wouldn't be professionally-created courses in some of the things that I'd be interested in.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Janet:Mike also has other HT titles available at http://www.healthyaudio.com . I've done his relaxation one and the one on insomnia, and they are both very enjoyable.There is an anxiety one that I haven't done. He mentions that it was developed for heart patients. But check out that website and it will explain it.I'm very much addicted to Mike's voice! lol I even bought my daughter the insomnia cd and she's using it.







JeanG


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

HipJan, I took Biofeedback many years ago and it didn't help me. I could slow down the "brainwaves" and make the "beeps" slowdown and the "green" light blink slower but never could transfer that to panic, anxiety or IBS/D when in a bind! I think BQ needed two times on the tape program to see the benefits and the program should really help you with other problems besides IBS.I have gone to P/docs in the past who have diagnosed many different disorders but funny that they're all gone including the IBS after the tapes. I listen at bedtime thru headphones for the best effect and I'm using Mike's newest program "Towards Inner Peace" which you may want to get, it is not directed at IBS but is very relaxing and helpful. Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Janet, there are a lot of good things you can do with the HT. On the program again it will still have positive benfits for you. There is also his new one for people that have finnished the 100 program. it is more into deep relaxation and other positive steps forward and already I think many like it from the responces so far, so thats an option.







I have spent a lot of time doing research into it and I recommend doing some of that because that in itself is enlighting. I do it every day. The more you practice, at least for me, the easier it gets.The benefits are all positive. However, it takes time, but I find it most enjoyable for all sorts of things.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Thanks for all the good comments, everyone. I'll do some more looking into the tapes. I'll also plan to restart-up my Andrew Weil healing CD. But, in the meantime, I'm pretty sure my doc is going to tell me to also start on beta blockers - as I've begun to take my readings at home, and my resting heartrate in the comfort of our TV room so far is still quite unacceptable.







Kinda scares me, enough to take meds, even though I tend to do everything in my power to avoid meds.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I did biofeedback. It only took me a couple of sessions to learn the techniques. You have to practice, practice, practice for it to become like second nature. The important part about biofeedback is that it SHOWS you what relaxation feels like. Some of us live in such a high state of anxiety that we don't even know what relaxation is. It is a good tool to have to fight stress.I recommend you finish Mike's tapes. They not only will help with your mild IBS symptoms, but will help with general relaxation as well. The more you practice relaxation the better you will get at it and the easier it will be to acheive. Mike's tapes seem to have a side effect, they help with stress and anxiety as well.







AZ


----------

